
Lua 5.3.3 released - ewmailing
https://www.lua.org/home.html
======
rossy
See also: [http://lua-users.org/lists/lua-l/2016-05/msg00400.html](http://lua-
users.org/lists/lua-l/2016-05/msg00400.html)

It's hard to figure out what changed from the site itself. Apparently all
these bugs have been fixed:
[http://www.lua.org/bugs.html#5.3.2](http://www.lua.org/bugs.html#5.3.2)

